# 2nd Annual Blues-B-Q Inaugural Crossroads Cookoff



## reflect (May 2, 2006)

This is located in Carmel, Ind. I ws wondering if anyone would be going? Seems like it will have some great music to go along with the que...

"The event is sanctioned with the Kansas City Barbeque Society, Americaâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s largest sanctioning body and will have a prize purse of over $11,000. We look forward to a great weekend of entertainment and award winning barbeque! Some of the top regional blues bands will be playing both Friday night and Saturday also. "

Just wanted to spread the word and maybe meet up if anyone is going.

This is a KCBS event.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## larry maddock (May 2, 2006)

i always like those kind of parties.

sorry i cant make it.


----------



## reflect (May 23, 2006)

Had a blast being the first time for judging. So much great BBQ to eat in such a short period  :shock: . I arrived a few hours early and made my way around. I will post a few pictures later that I took.

Learned a lot from the teams and also from the more seasoned judges.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (May 28, 2006)

Well finally got those pictures posted...

http://67.59.143.91/images/Bodacious...bum/index.html

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2006)

Brian, Thanks for sharing your photos!!


----------

